
Mossberg: Using Even New PCs Is Ruined by a Tangle Of Trial Programs, Ads - farmer
http://ptech.wsj.com/archive/ptech-20070405.html
======
Tichy
I suspect that PC vendors are actually being paid for installing Windows, too.

